
2379 of the Alexa top 10,000 sites use gzip compression - uggedal
http://twitter.com/uggedal/status/1850089849
======
uggedal
Did not have the time to whip up a blog post and found the results
interesting. They were obtained using 200 Python threads issuing get requests
with httplib2. Took 4 and a half minute on a $20 VPS.

